# Projektdaten tauschen Eclipse <--> NetBeans



## JavaManiac (18. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr Erfahrungen habt mit der Projektarbeit und dem Austausch von Projektdaten zwischen zwei IDE's (Eclipse, Netbeans und evtl. IntelliJ)

Also folgendes Szenario:

3 Projektteilnehmer und drei IDE's

P1 = nutzt Eclipse
P2 = nutzt NetBeans
P3 = nutzt InteliJ

Jetzt wollen wir ein repository (Subversion) anlegen.

Jetzt meine Frage welche Dateien legt man am besten ins repository und welche nicht (Projektdateien??).

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ein paar Tipps geben.

Vielen Dank
JavaManiac


----------



## FlimmFlamm (19. Nov 2008)

Ganz einfach: Nimm das neue NetBeans 6.5.! Da ist schon ein explziter Austausch, Zusammenarbeit und Resynchronisierung mit Eclipse vorgesehen!
Habe ich schon ausprobiert. Funktioniert wunderbar!

Gruß
FlimmFlamm


----------



## Gast (19. Nov 2008)

Besser: Nimm Maven 2

Dann kannst du zwischen Netbeans, Eclipse und der Kommandozeile tauschen wie du möchtest.

Subversion ist eine gute Wahl, zusammen mit Maven ist dann nichtmal mehr das OS relevant.


----------

